# Modern Arnis Organizations - Jeffrey J. Delaneys' IMAF



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 23, 2002)

Organization : International Modern Arnis Federation

Head : Jeff Delaney, the IMAF Chairman and Grandmaster.

Location : Texas, USA

Email : jeffdelaney@professorpresas.com

WebSite : http://professorpresas.com

Founded : 2001*

Coverage : US, England, Germany (28 schools listed as of 2-34-02)

Events : 14 listed for 2002 as of this posting.

Notes:
*the date of 2001 is meant as an indication of when the  organization became led by Mr. Delaney.  The earliest date I can find for an Arnis Organization by GM Presas is 1957.  See this site for information. (http://web.archive.org/web/19981212031055/http://www.modernarnis.com/)


----------



## arnisador (Feb 24, 2002)

I believe that this is a related site:
http://www.remypresas.com/
The site's owner, Michael Bates, is the Executive and Events Director of Mr. Delaney's IMAF.


----------



## Tapps (Mar 4, 2002)

When did Mike Bates get certified in small circle ?    

I knew he was with Remy. I didn't know he was with Wally J.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 29, 2002)

Organization : International Modern Arnis Federation

Head : Jeff Delaney, the IMAF Chairman and Grandmaster.

Location : Texas, USA

Email : jeffdelaney@professorpresas.com

WebSite : http://professorpresas.com

Founded : 2001*

Coverage : US, Canada, England, Germany (21 schools listed as of 8-29-02)

Events : 19 listed for 2002 as of this posting.

Notes:
*the date of 2001 is meant as an indication of when the organization became led by Mr. Delaney. The earliest date I can find for an Arnis Organization by GM Presas is 1957. See this site for information. (http://web.archive.org/web/19981212...odernarnis.com/)
Since the last posting on this organization Mr. Bates has since moved on.


----------



## Brian Johns (Aug 29, 2002)

<<<Coverage : US, England, Germany (28 schools listed as of 2-34-02)>>>>

It should be noted that the school listing lists  a number of schools that are no longer affiliated with Mr. Delaney but are now aligned with Dr. Schea's IMAF.

Take care.


----------



## bloodwood (Aug 29, 2002)

Arnisador:
Related site run by Mike Bates was one maintained by JD for Bates. Mike Bates is no longer with IMAF Delaney. I believe he is now with Max Pallen, who is not Modern Arnis. Site now links directly to IMAF Delaney site.

Tapps: 
Bates probably got certified in small circle at a seminar over 10 years ago, but never really trained with Professor Jay aside from occasional seminars.


----------



## ace (Sep 29, 2002)

Is Jeff related to Frankenstein??????
Both are tall & quite stiff.

It's alive alive!


----------



## benstick (Sep 29, 2002)

Jef actually has an extensive background in Tai Chi. An except for calling himself Grand master of modern arnis, has some nice touches on Arnis.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 29, 2002)

Doesn't he come out of a BJJ background?


----------



## benstick (Sep 29, 2002)

I don't know for sure but in training with him noticed the Tai Chi touch and asked . He said he had studied for over 20 years.


----------



## dearnis.com (Sep 29, 2002)

Jeff's major background is in internal Chinese arts; he had logged a good bit of BJJ as well before switching to Modern Arnis full time.


----------



## ace (Oct 2, 2002)

He still moves like Frankenstein
:boing2: :boing2: :boing2: 
Primo


----------



## Roland (Oct 2, 2002)

seen and done his ground work, more like 'old style traditional ju jitsu' than anything else, nothing like BJJ anyway!

And I think he moves more like Lurch than Frankenstein.

He is what I call a copy cat, totally imitating the professor, no self-expression at all.
Where as Professor would have to stand on his tippy toes to hit him in the head sometimes, I see Jeff doing this alot, even with people who are a lot shorter than him, which of course is most other people.
I think he picked up this as a bad habit, and does not really know what he is doing! He is just going through the motions of Modern Arnis.
I am sure there are more things that others have picked up too.


----------



## ace (Oct 2, 2002)

U said it all 
:wavey: 
:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 
Primo


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 2, 2002)

Hey Guys,

excuse my ignorance,  How would you identify Old Style Traditional Ju Jitsu versus Brazilian Ju Jitsu?

Thanks

Rich


----------



## ace (Oct 2, 2002)

I don't to me Ju Jitsu is Ju jitsu
But Jeff is Lurch LoL
:wavey: :wavey: 
:redeme: 
Primo


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 2, 2002)

ok, I think we've run to the limit on the personal attacks, especially since the guy isn't here to defend himself.  

Lets leave this thread for polite discussions of Mr. Delaneys group, and move the rest off thread.

Thanks. 

:asian:


----------



## ace (Oct 2, 2002)

Ok im sorry
:toilclaw: :toilclaw: 
:angel: 
Primo


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *ok, I think we've run to the limit on the personal attacks, especially since the guy isn't here to defend himself.
> 
> ...



My apologies Kaith,

I was only looking to ask a question.
I'll ask it else where on the grappling forum.

Thanks

Rich


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *Lets leave this thread for polite discussions of Mr. Delaneys group, and move the rest off thread.
> 
> ...



Who is in Jeff's group these days?  I haven't followed Jeff and Lisa for some time now and am curious.  Is his school listing current or does it still have IMAF, Inc crossover listings as well?

Yours,
Dan Anderson
:asian:


----------

